# Lego Antikythera Mechanism



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Check out this video. I love the bit where they say it's easier if the gears are explained running backwards! :blink:

Lego Antikythera Mechanism


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for that Abington, very clever and it's answered the question of what I'd like for Christmas.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

AbingtonLad said:


> I love the bit where they say it's easier if the gears are explained running backwards! :blink:


Yep, that bit made it so much clearer 

That lego is almost as amazing as the fact that the original is 2000 years old.

I wonder if Lego will be bringing that out as a kit?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mutley said:


> AbingtonLad said:
> 
> 
> > I love the bit where they say it's easier if the gears are explained running backwards! :blink:
> ...


I think IKEA might do it? Pretty Damn Sure I'd need a guy from LEGO to build it for me! :yes:


----------

